# Looking for prop in stock



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Ordered a Prop from Prop Gods a couple months ago and it’s still on back order. I’ve been calling around and haven’t had any luck. I figured I’d take a long shot and see if anyone here has one on hand or know of a shop that may.

Powertech SWC3 9.25 x 13 for Suzuki 

Any help is appreciated.


----------

